# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  España tiene que acabar con la guerra del agua entre regiones

## FEDE

http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...25_420827.html

España tiene que acabar con la guerra del agua entre regiones

El comisario europeo de Medio Ambiente se reúne en Madrid con los consejeros autonómicos

Janez Potocnik, comisario europeo de Medio Ambiente, sonríe cuando se le pregunta por qué la Comisión Europea obliga a reformar el sistema de pensiones español pero no interviene para mejorar el medio ambiente. ¿Quiere ver la carpeta con las infracciones de España?, bromea este político esloveno nacido en 1958. Potocnik llegó ayer a Madrid a reunirse con el ministro Miguel Arias Cañete y con los consejeros de las comunidades con un mensaje: Hay que acabar con la guerra del agua entre regiones.
*Pregunta.* ¿Cuál es el principal motivo del viaje?
*Respuesta.* Intento llevar el mensaje de que incluso en momentos económicos difíciles, y ustedes no son ahora mismo el único país con dificultades económicas, tiene sentido proteger el medio ambiente. Si lo miras desde un punto de vista más amplio, la situación en la que estamos nos demuestra que debemos consumir nuestros recursos de manera más eficiente, sea agua, la energía, el aire o la biodiversidad porque tiene sentido económico. Consumir menos agua y energía y reducier los residuos es algo que interesa a las empresas.
Decir ahora que las desaladoras son inútiles no es nada útil

*P.* El discurso aquí es que hay que suavizar leyes ambientales, como la de Costas o la de Impacto Ambiental, porque suponen una carga para las empresas.
*R.* Obviamente, mi mensaje es diferente. Es importante entender que cuando solo miras al corto plazo lo acabas pagando en el largo plazo. Puedes arreglar la situación presupuestaria, pero no puedes recuperar una especie extinta. No se trata de poner en un lado los costes y la economía y en otro el medio ambiente. El medio ambiente debe ser parte de la política industrial, del transporte, de la economía. Así previenes la enfermedad antes que tratarla una vez que estamos enfermos.
Puedes arreglar el presupuesto, pero no recuperar una especie extinta

*P.* La Comisión Europea puede imponer a España una reforma del sistema de pensiones, pero no actúa tanto en medio ambiente.
*R.* ¿Quiere ver la carpeta con las infracciones de España? [Y muestra un tocho de papeles].
*P.* Hay muchos, sí.
*R.* No es cierto que no nos impongamos. Tenemos que asegurarnos de que todos los Estados miembros implantan las medidas que, de forma colectiva, hemos acordado en Bruselas. La Comisión no impone ni la reforma de pensiones. Si hoy no existiera la Comisión ni el FMI, el sistema de pensiones necesitaría reformas. Y lo mismo ocurre con el medio ambiente. Llevamos cosas a los países porque en Bruselas hubo un acuerdo de todo el mundo incluido España sobre estas directivas.
*P.* En esa carpeta de infracciones hay muchas sobre agua, sobre el retraso en los planes de cuenca, que deberían estar listos hace años.
*R.* Los planes de cuenca son necesarios para la gestión del agua. No estoy preocupado porque se incumpla una obligación legal bueno, también, pero sobre todo por cómo se puede gestionar sin buenos planes de cuenca. Para eso hace falta cooperación entre las regiones y por eso me reúno con los consejeros autonómicos. Que después de tanto retraso no haya planes demuestra que algo interno en la gestión debería ser más eficiente. Y más en España, donde el agua es un problema serio, algo vital.
*P.* Aquí se habla de la guerra del agua entre las comunidades.
*R.* Eso demuestra lo importante que es el agua, pero España tiene que acabar con la guerra del agua entre regiones.
*P.* Pero no se ponen de acuerdo las comunidades.
*R.* Tendrán que hacerlo porque es en su propio interés. Que se sienten y encuentren respuestas entre las distintas comunidades, porque los ríos fluyen entre varias regiones.
*P.* También hay problemas de contaminación. La Comisión exige inversiones millonarias en depuradoras, pero a la vez obliga a controlar el déficit público.
*R.* También cofinanciamos muchas de esas depuradoras. La depuración y la reutilización de agua es algo que no es útil sino que es necesario en un país con estrés hídrico como España. Debemos proveer los medios para ayudar a conseguir ese fin. He visto el caso de Alicante, donde había un procedimiento de infracción, pero ahora está la depuradora en obras y si sigue así cerraremos el caso. ¿Quién se beneficia de eso? ¿La Comisión? No, los habitantes de Alicante que tendrán más y mejor agua.
*P.* Hubo una gran inversión europea en desaladoras y el Gobierno actual dice que son inútiles.
*R.* Estas decisiones se tomaron en el pasado. Se hicieron obviamente por buenos motivos, porque las autoridades españolas las veían como una inversión útil para un país con estrés hídrico. Decir ahora que no son útiles no es nada útil. Entiendo que ahora es muy difícil usarlas a plena capacidad, que se ven como una reserva, algo que creo que también es importante. España debe dar señales de precio en el agua para que la gente use el agua de manera eficiente. Es sentido común.
*P.* Hoy tiene suerte porque ayer llovió, pero si no el cielo de Madrid estaría negro por la contaminación. Lo mismo ocurre en muchas grandes ciudades europeas. Como nadie cumple, ¿significa eso que la legislación europea es demasiado estricta?
*R.* La legislación europea es tan estricta porque tenemos buena evidencia científica de que la contaminación del aire afecta a la salud de todos los que viven en Madrid o en otras ciudades. Hablamos de enfermedades, de calidad de vida. Según la legislación de la UE, el 20% de la población vive en zonas que superan los límites de partículas en suspensión. Según las recomendaciones de la Organización Mundial de la Salud, es el 80%. Obviamente, los estándares europeos no son tan estrictos. Miremos a otra parte: un político responsable debería ir a las causas de la contaminación.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> “¿Quiere ver la carpeta con las infracciones de España?”


¿Carpeta? Necesitará una sala entera de algún archivo general.

El día que Europa empiece a meter mano a la nefasta política hidráulica, trasvases, desaladoras, DPH, etc, no va a necesitar una carpeta, va a necesitar un porrón de archivadores.

Y como llegue a meter mano en las agresiones al litoral, entonces se van a quedar hasta sin folios de tanta denuncia.

----------

